# How am I doing? Rising trot



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

your right about having your toes in and it looks like you need more rein contact.but other than that you look pretty good   and the video was kinda hard to see ...


----------



## Sunny Dandy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for your comment, I'll keep that in mind. Yeah, sorry about the video quality. It kinda sucks.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

it wasn't reallt the quality of the video but there was like something in the way i think


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

everything looks good here to me and i love your horse it's very cute. you're on the correct diagonal and everything from what i see so great job!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Yay look at you! Well done! 

You look nice and relaxed, from what I could see, still good leg position. AND I saw your little jump!  

Well done! :wink:


----------



## Sunny Dandy (Apr 27, 2007)

Yay! thanks for all comments. I feel really comfortable with rising trot.


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

you are looking really good you have a good set but you could probly have your heals down and toes in lol but that will come in time, and with your hands they could probly come more together and more towards the saddle but yeh in other words everything else looks really good...good work and good luck with it all


----------

